# The Oxford University Press and the making of a book



## bernardina (Nov 3, 2013)

There was lots of money to be made at the end of the 19th century and Dudley Docker made his share of it. He was what they called a “baron of industry” at a time when manufacturing was exploding in Britain. Docker made his fortune in paint, motorcycles, arms manufacturing, railways, and banking. He was an industrial booster, acting as one of the three major financiers behind Ernest Shackleton’s Trans-Antarctic Expedition. In 1916, he founded a major association of British industry to promote business interests.

*A charming result of that work is a recently digitized film made in 1925 to demonstrate the work inside Oxford University Press. For book arts lovers, this is a fascinating peek into the early days of mechanized printing.*

Η συνέχεια της ιστορίας εδώ.

Και η κινούμενη εικονογράφησή της ακριβώς από κάτω. "Βωβή" μεν, λαλίστατη δε! 
(A silent film made in 1925 by the Federation of British Industry. This film was one of a series illustrating industrial life and it highlighted the Press's work to audiences around the world. Film courtesy of the Oxford University Press Archive):


----------

